# Double Gum Info?



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi 

Does any one have any info on double gum 

b4 i got theses seeds i was told there,s not much diffrence between them and the normal bubble gum every 1 loves so i got them and saved$$

all info,s a help ty


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 8, 2007)

Haven't ever heard of that, sorry.


----------



## WHITEWIDOW66 (Aug 10, 2007)

Looks Like Theres Only 1 Way To Find Out Then Lol ..  I Got Them From Planetskunk.com An The Feed Back All Says Its The Same As The Original Bubblebum Had To Be Worth A Try For The Pennies


----------



## Hick (Aug 10, 2007)

I think I recall hearing just that WW.."The Same As The Original Bubblebum"
I think it is a remake of the origonal, by a different breeder possibly.


----------

